# Teflon Paint Sealant



## grateful1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Does anyone have any comments on the durability of Teflon pain sealant in comparison to a regular paint sealant? Is Teflon worth it? I've never had an application of either put on my car. I typically just clay, polish and wax. However, I went into a local detail shop and they had a Teflon sealant application for $109 and a wax job for $59.


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Teflon helps with clean-up when you cook eggs on your car...wax helps remove hair from your steering wheel...


----------



## starkraven (Mar 19, 2010)

bmw330pp said:


> Teflon helps with clean-up when you cook eggs on your car...wax helps remove hair from your steering wheel...


He's here every night, folks. :lmao:


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Teflon® PTFE (DuPont)

_[: a polymer of the monomer tetrafluoroethylene]_

Teflon® will help 'spread ability' (but then so do silicone oils) it does nothing for durability because of its required application method-although Teflon® is an exceptional product when used as intended; it provides no benefit in a wax or polish.

a) According to G.R. Ansul of DuPont's Car Care Products, Specialty Products Division, "The addition of a Teflon® flouropolymer resin (PTFE) does nothing to enhance the properties of a car wax. 
We have no data that indicates the use of Teflon® fluoropolymer resins is beneficial in car waxes, and we have not seen data from other people that support this position." Manufacturers of gimmicky, over-hyped products sometimes claim that their products contain Teflon®, hoping that the consumer will believe there is something special about that product.

Ansul also notes that, "Unless Teflon® is applied at 700 degrees F, and using a dissolving chemical C8, it is not a viable ingredient, and is 100 percent useless in protecting the paint's finish." This is hot enough that your car's paint (let alone your car) wouldn't survive.


----------



## grateful1 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have read similiar assessments as the one you noted. I guess it is really just a marketing ploy and non-Teflon paint sealants would work just fine. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Its hype more than anything

What are you looking for in protection? there are a lot of good hand applied sealants on the market


----------



## grateful1 (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't exactly know what I am looking to do. I have never actaully used a paint sealant on my cars. I typically just clay once every 1-2 years, polish and wax. So the sealant thing is a fairly new concept to me. I always knew that it was an option but never really looked into it? I know that people really stand behind Klasse. What would you recommend? Also, if I always wax my car (which I don't because this is a hypothetical example) then why would I need to apply paint sealant? Added protection??


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

grateful1 said:


> I don't exactly know what I am looking to do. I have never actaully used a paint sealant on my cars. I typically just clay once every 1-2 years, polish and wax. So the sealant thing is a fairly new concept to me. I always knew that it was an option but never really looked into it? I know that people really stand behind Klasse. What would you recommend? Also, if I always wax my car (which I don't because this is a hypothetical example) then why would I need to apply paint sealant? Added protection??


There are a number of good sealants on the market, just like wax you find one that you like and sort of stick with it.

Sealants are synthetic chemical and highly durable for protection, it also offer a lot of shine IMO. Wax on the other hand is a natural product and offers good protection but not near what you see with a sealant.

In a perfect world once you are done polishing you would seal and then top off with wax. You have the best of both worlds then.

The application of a sealant is the same as wax, they are a liquid based and with a foam pad you spread the sealant on thin, wait for it to dry and take off the residue..Most all sealants require a 24 hour cure time this lets the oils harden and set up. Then you can layer the sealant or paste wax

The ones that I like are

Poorboys World EX-P
Wolfgang High Gloss Sealant
Four Star

Another poster here swears by Blackfire sealant, not used it but he's a good detailer and I'm sure its good stuff


----------

